# ارميا ام زكريا؟



## Fadie (16 أبريل 2007)

*أرميا ام زكريا؟*

*ورد هذا المقال فى موقع الحقيقة الملفقة*​ 
ورد في متى [ 27 : 9 ] قوله :"حينئذ تم ما قيل بإرميا النبي القائل: وأخذوا الثلاثين من الفضة ثمن المثمَّن الذي منوه من بني إسرائيل"
من تأمل في استشهاد متى لهذه العبارة من سفر أرميا ، يرى أنها من الكذب العظيم لأن العبارة المستشهد بها موجودة في سفر زكريا وليس سفر إرميا كما ذكر متى !!! فيكون لفظ إرميا غلط، فاحش . فليزم من هذا أن ما كتبه متى ، لم يكن بطريق الإلهام .
وقد اعترف المستر جوويل ، في كتابه المسمى (( بكتاب الاغلاط )) المطبوع سنة 1841 أنه غلط من متى ، وأقر به هورون في تفسيره المطبوع سنة 1822 حيث قال : في هذا النقل إشكال كبير جداً لأنه لا يوجد في كتاب إرميا مثل هذا ويوجد في [ 11 : 12 ، 13 ] من سفر زكريا لكن لا يطابق ألفاظ متى ألفاظه .
وقد حاول القس الدكتور منيس عبد النور رفع هذا الخطأ الفاحش فقال : 
وللرد نقول : (1) من اصطلاحات علماء اليهود القديمة أنهم كانوا يقسمون الكتب المقدسة إلى ثلاثة أقسام: القسم الأول شريعة موسى، وكانوا يسمونها الشريعة . والقسم الثاني المزامير ، والقسم الثالث قسم الأنبياء ويُسَمَّى إرميا، من إطلاق إسم سفر من الجزء على الكل. وسبب تسمية قسم الأنبياء إرميا أنهم ذكروا نبواته أول الأنبياء على هذا الترتيب: إرميا وحزقيال وإشعياء، ثم نبوات الأنبياء الصغار الإثنى عشر. فقول متى: تمّ ما قيل بإرميا النبي يشمل زكريا. والعبارة التي استشهد بها هي واردة في زكريا 11: 12 و13.
(2) قُرىء في هذا المكان زكريا لأنه جرت العادة أن يكتبوا كلمة إرميا باللغة اليونانية ايريو وكلمة زكريا زيريو ، وربما نشأ هذا الاختلاف عن ذلك.
(3) ذهب البعض إلى أن إرميا هو الذي تكلم بهذه الكلمات، وأن زكريا نقل عنه. فاستشهاد البشير متى بإرميا هو في محله على أي حالة كانت.
وللرد على سيادة القس منيس عبد النور نقول : 
نبدأ أولاً بسرد العباره الوارده في زكريا 11 : 11-14 بحسب ترجمة فاندايك : 
" فنقض في ذلك اليوم وهكذا علم اذل الغنم المنتظرون لي انها كلمة الرب. فقلت لهم ان حسن في اعينكم فاعطوني اجرتي والا فامتنعوا. فوزنوا أجرتي ثلاثين من الفضة. فقال لي الرب القها إلى الفخاري الثمن الكريم الذي ثمنوني به. فاخذت الثلاثين من الفضة والقيتها إلى الفخاري في بيت الرب. ثم قصفت عصاي الأخرى حبالا لانقض الإخاء بين يهوذا واسرائيل ... "
يزعم سيادة القس بأن اليهود كانوا يسمون القسم الثالث قسم الأنبياء ، ويسمى ( ارميا ) حيث أنهم ذكروا نبواته أول الأنبياء في الترتيب، وهذا غير صحيح فلم أجد في كتابات اليهود انّ قسم الأنبياء كان يسمى ارمياء ، بل ان اليهود أنفسهم يذكرون النص لإثبات خطأ كاتب انجيل متى في إستشهاده للآيات ، وان قسم الأنبياء ( النبيئيم ) لدى اليهود ينقسم إلى : 
أ - الأنبياء الأولون وأولهم يشوع وليس ارميا !
ب - الأنبياء المتأخّرون وأولهم اشعياء ... وقد نقل هذا التقسيم عنهم الكاتب المسيحي جوش ماكدويل في كتابه ( كتاب وقرار )
فلماذا هذا الاستخفاف بعقول القراء من قبل سيادة القس ؟!
اما الرد الثاني و الثالث فليس هناك أي دليل على صحتهما، فجميع نسخ الكتاب المقدس تحتوي على "زكريا" لا "ارميا". و أما بالنسبة لزعم القس بأن ارميا هو الذى تكلم بهذه الكلمات ، وان زكريا نقل عنه ، فحسب الادله من داخل انجيل متى، انه عندما يقول كاتب انجيل متى : " حينئذ تم ما قيل " فهو يعني ان هذه الايات مذكوره في ذلك السفر وليس كما يدعي سيادة القس . و اليكم بعض الامثله التي تثبت بطلان زعم القس الفاضل :
1) متى اصحاح 2 العدد 17: " حينئذ تم ما قيل بارميا النبي القائل . صوت سمع في الرامة نوح وبكاء وعويل كثير .راحيل تبكي على اولادها ولا تريد ان تتعزى لانهم ليسوا بموجودين " وهو استشهاد للفقرة الموجوده فعلاً في ارميا 31 : 15 . 
2) متى اصحاح 3 العدد 3 : " فان هذا هو الذي قيل عنه باشعياء النبي القائل صوت صارخ في البرية اعدوا طريق الرب .اصنعوا سبله مستقيمة " وهو استشهاد للفقرة الموجوده فعلاً في اشعياء 40 : 3 . 
فإذا كان ادعاء سيادة القس صحيحا فلماذا لم يقل متى : فان هذا هو الذي قيل عنه بارميا النبي القائل ، بما ان سفر اشعياء النبي يدخل ضمن قسم كتب الأنبياء. كما يزعم سيادة القس . . . انظر الى الموقع اليهودي و الذي يحتوي على الاسفار العبرية مقسمة بحسب تفكيرهم : 
The Jewish Bible
http://www.breslov.com/bible 
ونقطة اخرى، انه لو قمنا بالتدبر في النص الوارد في زكريا لوجدنا ان الروايه ليست بنبوة عن المسيح، فليس في النص اي تلميح لا من قريب او بعيد للمسيح القادم. لكن كل الذي حدث هو ان كاتب انجيل متى لفق القصه حول بيع المسيح بثلاثين قطعة من الفضه –بل قد تكون قصة الخائن يهوذا الاسخريوطي ملفقه ايضا - و ادعى انها تحقيق للروايه الوارده في زكريا. كباقي بعض النبوات المزعومه !! 
وكفى دليلاً على كذبه أنه نقل النص المذكور خلاف ما هو محرر في الأصل ونسبه إلى إرمياء مع أنه من زكريا فذلك هو شأن المدلسين .
ويبين الاستاذ أحمد عبدالوهاب في كتابه ( المسيح في مصادر العقائد المسيحية ) الفهم الخاطىء لهذه النبوءة التي استشهد بها متى في انجيله فيقول :
يتكلم سفر زكريا عما حدث بينه وبين شعبه فيقول في [ 11 : 12] :"قُلْتُ لَهُمْ: إِنْ طَابَ لَكُمْ فَأَعْطُونِي أُجْرَتِي، وَإِلاَّ فَاحْتَفِظُوا بِهَا. فَوَزَنُوا أُجْرَتِي ثَلاَثِينَ شَاقِلاً مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ. فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِي: أَعْطِ هَذَا الثَّمَنَ الْكَرِيمَ الَّذِي ثَمَّنُونِي بِهِ إِلَى الْفَخَّارِيِّ. فَأَخَذْتُ الثَّلاَثِينَ قِطْعَةً مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ وَأَلْقَيْتُهَا فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ إِلَى الْفَخَّارِيِّ. "
لكن إنجيل متى يربط بين هذه الحادثة التي وقعت لزكريا ، وبين ما قاله عن يهوذا الذي خان المسيح نظير ثمن قليل من الفضة _ فبقول في [ 27 : 3 _ 10 ] :"فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَهُوذَا مُسَلِّمُهُ أَنَّ الْحُكْمَ عَلَيْهِ قَدْ صَدَرَ، نَدِمَ وَرَدَّ الثَّلاَثِينَ قِطْعَةً مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ، وَقَالَ: قَدْ أَخْطَأْتُ إِذْ سَلَّمْتُكُمْ دَماً بَرِيئاً». فَأَجَابُوهُ: لَيْسَ هَذَا شَأْنَنَا نَحْنُ، بَلْ هُوَ شَأْنُكَ أَنْتَ! فَأَلْقَى قِطَعَ الْفِضَّةِ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَانْصَرَفَ، ثُمَّ ذَهَبَ وَشَنَقَ نَفْسَهُ. فَأَخَذَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ قِطَعَ الْفِضَّةِ وَقَالُوا: هَذَا الْمَبْلَغُ ثَمَنُ دَمٍ، فَلاَ يَحِلُّ لَنَا إِلْقَاؤُهُ فِي صُنْدُوقِ الْهَيْكَلِ! وَبَعْدَ التَّشَاوُرِ اشْتَرَوْا بِالْمَبْلَغِ حَقْلَ الْفَخَّارِيِّ لِيَكُونَ مَقْبَرَةً لِلْغُرَبَاءِ، . . .عِنْدَئِذٍ تَمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِلِسَانِ النَّبِيِّ إِرْمِيَا الْقَائِلِ : وَأَخَذُوا الثَّلاَثِينَ قِطْعَةً مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ، ثَمَنَ الْكَرِيمِ الَّذِي ثَمَّنَهُ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَدَفَعُوهَا لِقَاءَ حَقْلِ الْفَخَّارِيِّ، كَمَا أَمَرَنِي الرَّبُّ."
وليست مشكلة هذه الشهادة أن كاتب إنجيل متى أخطأ فيها من حيث الشكل والاطار العام ، حين حسبها من سفر إرميا بينما هي من سفر زكريا ، لكن فيها أخطاء موضوعية تتضح لنا حين نقارن بين عناصرها ، والعناصر التي تحتوي عليها قصة هلاك يهوذا الخائن ، في متى ، فنجد أن القصتين على طرفي نقيض ، ولا يمكن أن تكون _ قصة زكريا صورة مطابقة سبق التنبؤ بها للقصة الثانية التي ذكرها متى عن نهاية يهوذا _ ذلك أن :
بطل قصة زكريا هو نبي كريم يتلقى الوحي من الله ، بينما بطل قصة متى هو شخص خائن حقير صارت خيانته مثل سوء في العالم .
ولقد تسلم زكريا 30 من الفضة ثمناً كريماً ارتضاه الله لصنيعه مع شعبه ، بينما كانت الفضة التي تسلمها يهوذا ثمناً خسيساً يرفضه كل الناس بما فيهم يهوذا الخائن نفسه ، الذي ندم على فعلته وأرجع ثمن الخيانة في خزينة الرب .
ولما كانت فضة زكريا ثمناً كريماً فانها قبلت في بيت الرب ، أما فضة يهوذا ، فكما أنها رفضت من يهوذا نفسه ، فانها رفضت كذلك من كهنة اسرائيل الذين أبوا أن يقبلوها في خزينة الرب ، لأنها ثمن رجس على شاكلة ما حرمته شريعة موسى كما في تثنية [ 23 : 18 ] .
وجدير بالذكر أن مرقس [ 14 : 10 _ 11 ] لم يحدد قيمة ثمن الخيانة وكذلك لوقا [22 : 4 _6 ]
ومن هذا نتبين أن متى قد إنفرد عن بقية الأناجيل ومنها يوحنا بتحديد ثمن الخيانة بثلاثين من الفضة وما ذلك إلا لأن فقرة زكريا التي تكلمت عن 30 من الفضة والفخارى كانت في ذاكرة متى وهو يكتب إنجيله ، ولهذا قرر إعتبارها شهادة عن نهاية الخائن يهوذا .
ولا نظن أحداً لديه شك في هذه الشهادة التي ساقها متى خاطئة شكلاً وموضوعاً . فثبت أن متى يكتب من غير إلهام 

*فهل ما ورد به صحيح؟*​


----------



## Fadie (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ارميا ام زكريا؟*

*الرد على المقال*​ 


> من تأمل في استشهاد متى لهذه العبارة من سفر أرميا ، يرى أنها من الكذب العظيم لأن العبارة المستشهد بها موجودة في سفر زكريا وليس سفر إرميا كما ذكر متى !!! فيكون لفظ إرميا غلط، فاحش . فليزم من هذا أن ما كتبه متى ، لم يكن بطريق الإلهام


 
*اهمس فى اذنى الكاتب انك لو كلفت نفسك و احتهدت فى الوصول للحقيقة لما جائت هذه الكلمات التى تبين مدى الجهل و قد اجاب جناب القس الدكتور منيس عبد النور عن هذا الاعتراض و قد اعطى الثلاث اجابات التى فرضها العلماء و الاباء و الحقيقة ان كل منهم صحيح و هذا ما سنبينه فى ردنا هنا بالادلة العلمية لا بأسلوب التهجم المرسل الذى يعتمد على الجدل الكلامى الذى لا طائل منه*

*الاجابة الاولى*

*كان اباء اليهود و معلمينهم The Rabbis يقسمون الاسفار المقدسة للعهد القديم الى ثلاثة اقسام و هى اسفار الشريعة و القسم الثانى هو المزامير و القسم الثالث هو اسفار الانبياء (لو24:44) و كان يطلق على هذا القسم اسم ارميا و كان تقسيم اليهود لاسفار العهد القديم هكذا (1)*
*
Genesis (Bereshit)
Exodus (Shemot)
Leviticus (Vayikra)
Numbers (Bemidbar)
Deuteronomy (Devarim)
Joshua (Yehoshua)
Judges (Shoftim)
1 Samuel (1 Shmuel)
2 Samuel (2 Shmuel)
1 Kings (1 Melakhim)
2 Kings (2 Melakhim)
Isaiah (Yisheyah)
Jeremiah (Yermiyah)
Ezekiel (Yechezqel)
Hosea (Hoshea)
Joel (Yoel)
Amos
Obadiah (Ovadyah)
Jonah (Yonah)
Micah (Mikhah)
Nahum (Nahum)
Habakkuk (Chavaquq)
Zephaniah (Tsephanyah)
Haggai (Haggai)
Zechariah (Zekharyah)
Malachi (Malakhi)
Psalms (Tehilim)
Proverbs (Mishlei)
Job (Iyov)
Song of Solomon (Shir Hashirim)
Ruth
Lamentations (Eichah)
Ecclesiastes (Qohelet)
Esther (Esther)
Daniel (Daniyel)
Ezra
Nehemiah (Nechemiyah)
1 Chronicles (1 Divrey Yamim)
2 Chronicles (2 Divrey Yamim)
* 
*ان الملاحظ المدقق سيجد ان سفر اشعياء قبل ارميا و هذا الان و لكن هل كان كذلك قديما لدى الشعب العبرانى؟؟؟*

*يجيبنا على ذلك الراباى ديفيد كيميشى “Radak,” Rabbi David Kimchi و هو احد كبار قادة اليهود و ذلك فى مقدمة مدخله الى سفر ارميا (3) فيقول*

*"A tradition of the Rabbins. This is the order of the prophets. The Book of Joshua, Judges, Samuel, Kings, Jeremiah, Ezekiel, Isaiah, and the twelve." *​*"تقليد المعلميين,هذا ترتيب الانبياء.كتاب يشوع,القضاة,صموئيل (4),الملوك (5),ارميا,حزقيال,اشعياء,و الاثنى عشر (6)"
ثم بعد ذلك بقليل يقول:*

*"But since Isaiah was before both Jeremiah and Ezekiel, he ought to have been set before them: but since the Book of Kings ends with destruction, and all Jeremiah is about destruction; and since Ezekiel begins with destruction and ends with comfort; and all Isaiah is about comfort, they joined destruction with destruction, and comfort with comfort "*​ 
*"و لكن لأن اشعياء كان قبل ارميا و حزقيال كان يجب ان يوضع قبلهم و لكن لأن كتاب الملوك ينتهى بالدمار و كل ارميا يتكلم عن الدمار و لأن حزقيال يبدأ بالدمار و ينتهى بالراحة,و كل اشعياء عن الراحة , هم ربطوا الدمار بالدمار و الراحة بالراحة"*

*و من هذا نفهم الاتى:-*

*ان بالاساس كان اشعياء قبل ارميا و حزقيال لأنه كان موجود قبلهم و لكن لأن كتاب الملوك ينتهى بدمار اورشاليم و كل سفر ارميا عن دمار اورشاليم و حزقيال فى بداية سفره يبدأ بدمار اورشاليم و ينتهى براحة اورشاليم و كل اشعياء عن راحة اورشاليم فهم قد ربطوا بين اسفار الدمار و اسفار الخراب تدريجيا فأصبح الملوك الذى ينتهى بالدكار يليه مباشرة سفر ارميا الذى يتكلم بأكمله عن الدمار و من بعده حزقيال ثم اشعياء و بذلك اصبح سفر ارميا اول اسفار الانبياء و سميت اسفار الانبياء بأسمه اى "ارميا" و ايضا يؤيد كلام الراباى ديفيد Baba Bathra (7)*

*و بهذا تكون الاجابة الاولى قد اتضحت باقوال علماء اليهود نفسهم*

*يتبع...*​ 
________________________​​(1) The Hebrew Tanach http://www.sacred-****s.com/bib/tan/index.htm
(3) R. David Kimchi in his preface to Jeremiah
(4) كان سفر صموئيل بالاصل كتاب واحد ثم قسموه الى قسمين
(5)كان سفر الملوك بالاصل كتاب واحد ثم قسموه الى قسمين
(6) يقصد الانبياء الصغار
(7)T. Bab. Bava Bathra, fol. 14. 2.​


----------



## Fadie (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ارميا ام زكريا؟*

الاسم زكريا و ارميا فى اليونانية

Ἱερεμίας و Ζαχαρίας

و المدقق سيجد ان الفرق بينهم هو حرف Z و χ فقط مما يؤكد هذه الاجابة بقوة و قد ايد هذا القديس اغسيطنوس (1)

و عن قول الزميل الكاتب :



> فجميع نسخ الكتاب المقدس تحتوي على "زكريا" لا "ارميا"


 
نقول له انه موجود فى مخطوطة تعود للقرن الحادى عشر ضمن مجموعة كولبيرت Colbert و ايضا موجود فى مخطوطة لترجمة الفلجات و ايضا فى مخطوطة عربية ضمن الحواشى (2)

و عن قول الزميل



> "أما بالنسبة لزعم القس بأن ارميا هو الذى تكلم بهذه الكلمات ، وان زكريا نقل عنه ، فحسب الادله من داخل انجيل متى، انه عندما يقول كاتب انجيل متى : " حينئذ تم ما قيل " فهو يعني ان هذه الايات مذكوره في ذلك السفر وليس كما يدعي سيادة القس"


 
اطلاقا يا زميلى الفاضل فمن اين اتيت بهذه الخرافات؟ليس من الضرورى ان تكون موجودة فى سفر بل ليس من الضرورى ان تكون موجودة فى الكتاب المقدس بأكمله و خذ على ذلك هذا المثال

2مل 14:25 هو رد تخم اسرائيل من مدخل حماة الى بحر العربة حسب كلام الرب اله اسرائيل الذي تكلم به عن يد عبده يونان بن أمتّاي النبي الذي من جتّ حافر.

هذه النبوة ليست موجودة فى سفر يونان بل ولا فى الكتاب المقدس بأكمله و هذا ليس عيبا او نقصا بل هو حكمة التدبير الألهى فى تدوين ما يجب تدوينه و ما لا يجب تدوينه يا زميلنا و هنا انصحك بأن تقرأ اكثر عن التقليد الشفهى (The Mishna) الذى لم يدون الا بعد خراب اورشاليم لعلك تفقه ما تتكلم به. و قد اكد احد العلماء و هو ميدى Mr. Mede بأن كاتب اخر اربع اصحاحات من سفر زكريا هو النبى ارميا (3) و قال علماء اخرون ان نفس روح الصياغة لزكريا هى هى نفس روح الصياغة لأشعياء (4) و بهذا تكون الشبهة ساقطة ايضا

و عن قول الزميل



> ونقطة اخرى، انه لو قمنا بالتدبر في النص الوارد في زكريا لوجدنا ان الروايه ليست بنبوة عن المسيح، فليس في النص اي تلميح لا من قريب او بعيد للمسيح القادم. لكن كل الذي حدث هو ان كاتب انجيل متى لفق القصه حول بيع المسيح بثلاثين قطعة من الفضه –بل قد تكون قصة الخائن يهوذا الاسخريوطي ملفقه ايضا - و ادعى انها تحقيق للروايه الوارده في زكريا


 
انه قمة التدليس حقا فلم نرى اى دليل على ذلك و لنقرأ النص من اوله

اِفْتَحْ أَبْوَابَكَ يَا لُبْنَانُ فَتَأْكُلَ النَّارُ أَرْزَكَ. 

وَلْوِلْ يَا سَرْوُ لأَنَّ الأَرْزَ سَقَطَ لأَنَّ الأَعِزَّاءَ قَدْ خَرِبُوا. وَلْوِلْ يَا بَلُّوطَ بَاشَانَ لأَنَّ الْوَعْرَ الْمَنِيعَ قَدْ هَبَطَ. 

صَوْتُ وَلْوَلَةِ الرُّعَاةِ لأَنَّ فَخْرَهُمْ خَرِبَ. صَوْتُ زَمْجَرَةِ الأَشْبَالِ لأَنَّ كِبْرِيَاءَ الأُرْدُنِّ خَرِبَتْ. 

هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ إِلَهِي: [ارْعَ غَنَمَ الذَّبْحِ 

الَّذِينَ يَذْبَحُهُمْ مَالِكُوهُمْ وَلاَ يَأْثَمُونَ وَبَائِعُوهُمْ يَقُولُونَ: مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ! قَدِ اسْتَغْنَيْتُ. وَرُعَاتُهُمْ لاَ يُشْفِقُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ. 
لأَنِّي لاَ أُشْفِقُ بَعْدُ عَلَى سُكَّانِ الأَرْضِ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ بَلْ هَئَنَذَا مُسَلِّمٌ الإِنْسَانَ كُلَّ رَجُلٍ لِيَدِ قَرِيبِهِ وَلِيَدِ مَلِكِهِ فَيَضْرِبُونَ الأَرْضَ وَلاَ أُنْقِذُ مِنْ يَدِهِمْ]. 

فَرَعَيْتُ غَنَمَ الذَّبْحِ. لَكِنَّهُمْ أَذَلُّ الْغَنَمِ. وَأَخَذْتُ لِنَفْسِي عَصَوَيْنِ فَسَمَّيْتُ الْوَاحِدَةَ [نِعْمَةَ] وَسَمَّيْتُ الأُخْرَى [حِبَالاً] وَرَعَيْتُ الْغَنَمَ. 

وَأَبَدْتُ الرُّعَاةَ الثَّلاَثَةَ فِي شَهْرٍ وَاحِدٍ وَضَاقَتْ نَفْسِي بِهِمْ وَكَرِهَتْنِي أَيْضاً نَفْسُهُمْ. 

فَقُلْتُ: [لاَ أَرْعَاكُمْ. مَنْ يَمُتْ فَلْيَمُتْ وَمَنْ يُبَدْ فَلْيُبَدْ. وَالْبَقِيَّةُ فَلْيَأْكُلْ بَعْضُهَا لَحْمَ بَعْضٍ!]. 

َأَخَذْتُ عَصَايَ [نِعْمَةَ] وَقَصَفْتُهَا لأَنْقُضَ عَهْدِي الَّذِي قَطَعْتُهُ مَعَ كُلِّ الأَسْبَاطِ. 

َنُقِضَ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ. وَهَكَذَا عَلِمَ أَذَلُّ الْغَنَمِ الْمُنْتَظِرُونَ لِي أَنَّهَا كَلِمَةُ الرَّبِّ. 

فَقُلْتُ لَهُمْ: [إِنْ حَسُنَ فِي أَعْيُنِكُمْ فَأَعْطُونِي أُجْرَتِي وَإِلاَّ فَامْتَنِعُوا]. فَوَزَنُوا أُجْرَتِي ثَلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ. 

فَقَالَ لِي الرَّبُّ: [أَلْقِهَا إِلَى الْفَخَّارِيِّ الثَّمَنَ الْكَرِيمَ الَّذِي ثَمَّنُونِي بِهِ]. فَأَخَذْتُ الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ وَأَلْقَيْتُهَا إِلَى الْفَخَّارِيِّ فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ. 

ثُمَّ قَصَفْتُ عَصَايَ الأُخْرَى [حِبَالاً] لأَنْقُضَ الإِخَاءَ بَيْنَ يَهُوذَا وَإِسْرَائِيلَ. 

فَقَالَ لِي الرَّبُّ: [خُذْ لِنَفْسِكَ بَعْدُ أَدَوَاتِ رَاعٍ أَحْمَقَ 

لأَنِّي هَئَنَذَا مُقِيمٌ رَاعِياً فِي الأَرْضِ لاَ يَفْتَقِدُ الْمُنْقَطِعِينَ وَلاَ يَطْلُبُ الْمُنْسَاقَ وَلاَ يَجْبُرُ الْمُنْكَسِرَ وَلاَ يُرَبِّي الْقَائِمَ. وَلَكِنْ يَأْكُلُ لَحْمَ السِّمَانِ وَيَنْزِعُ أَظْلاَفَهَا]. 

وَيْلٌ لِلرَّاعِي الْبَاطِلِ التَّارِكِ الْغَنَمِ! السَّيْفُ عَلَى ذِرَاعِهِ وَعَلَى عَيْنِهِ الْيُمْنَى. ذِرَاعُهُ تَيْبَسُ يَبْساً وَعَيْنُهُ الْيُمْنَى تَكِلُّ كُلُولاً! 

موضوع هذا الاصحاح مرتبط بين بأنتقال النبى من عصر انتصارات المكابيين بذراع الله الى العصر الرومانى الذى سيظهر فيه المسيا واهب النصر و لكن اليهود رفضوه كراع لهم و اتهموه انه خائن ضد الوطن و ضد قيصر و مضلل و نبى كاذب ثم سلموه بثلاثين من الفضة و الاعداد من 1 الى 6 هى نبوة واضحة عن خراب اورشاليم بيد الرومان و الايات من 1 الى 3 هى رثاء للهيكل المصنوع من اخشاب الارز و السرو و البلوط و كان الهيكل مشغى بهذه الاشياء و يستخم اسم لبنان كناية عن اسرائيل و قد استخدم ذلك التعبير لأن اليهود كانوا يبنون الهيكل فى هذا الوقت فلو عرفوا انه سيهدم مرة اخرى لما بنوه و حين يقول افتح ابوابك يا لبنان يؤكد ما حدث فى دمار اورشاليم حين غزا الرومان اورشاليم عن طريق لبنان ثم فى الاية الرابعة يطلب الله من النبى ان يقوم بدور المسيح كراع للشعب اى كرمز له و لكن لأن الشعب رفض المسيح و فسدوا و احبوا العالم يسميهم هنا "غنم للذبح".

ثم من العدد 10 الى العدد 14 يصور لنا المشهد فى الهيكل بين النبى كممثل عن الله و هو يقوم بدور الراعى و بين من تقلدوا الخدمة الكهنوتية بعد يهوشع ثم قصف عصاه كعلامة على رفضه الاستمرار فى الرعاية كالمسيح تماما حينما قطع نعمته و رحمته عن اسرائيل فأنقطعت الامة الاسرائيلية من امجادها و ايضا نلاحظ ان من دفع الثلاثين من الفضة هنا هم التجار الذين قيموه كراعى للخدمة و لكنهم استهتروا به فرفضوه كحال بنى اسرائيل مع المسيح تماما ثم بعد رفضهم للمسيح نجد النتيجة الطبيعية لذلك فى العدد 15,16 بأنهم قبلوا ضد المسيح بعد رفضهم للمسيح.

هل بعد كل هذا ياتى الكاتب ليقول لنا ان النبوة ليست على المسيح؟

حسنا لنفند حججه هنا



> بطل قصة زكريا هو نبي كريم يتلقى الوحي من الله ، بينما بطل قصة متى هو شخص خائن حقير صارت خيانته مثل سوء في العالم


 
هذا هو الجهل عينه فلم يكن زكريا بطل القصة فى سفره و انما كان رمزا عن المسيح و كذلك ليس بطل القصة فى متى هو يهوذا و انما السيد المسيح هو المشار له و المتنبأ عنه فى سفر زكريا و ليس يهوذا



> ولقد تسلم زكريا 30 من الفضة ثمناً كريماً ارتضاه الله لصنيعه مع شعبه ، بينما كانت الفضة التي تسلمها يهوذا ثمناً خسيساً يرفضه كل الناس بما فيهم يهوذا الخائن نفسه


 
نقول لهذا الكاتب ان الثلاثين من الفضة التى اخذها زكريا كانت من التجار الذين استهتروا به و حين ذهب اليهم ليقيموا خدمته استهتروا به و هزأوا به و اعطوه ثلاثين من الفضة و ليست ثمنا كريما بل ان النبى زكريا قالها تهكما عليهم و ليس عما حدث حقيقة فهم لم يكرموه بل اهانوه كما اهانوا المخلص تماما و عن القاء المال فى بيت الرب فزكريا يمثل فى نبوءته انه ذهب اليهم فى الهيكل و القى الثلاثون من الفضة و كزا قد فعل يهوذا بعد ان سلم المخلص.
الزميل الذى يتكلم بدون علم فيما لا يعلم لا يعرف ان اليهود نفسهم يؤمنون ان هذه نبوءة عن المسيا المخلص (5) و ان كانوا قد فهمومها خطأ الا انها ثابتة لديهم نصا ان هذه نبوءة عن المسيا المنتظر

*و من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع*​

___________________________

(1)'De consensu evagelistarum, book three, chapter the seventh
(2) Adam Clarke Commentary
(3)Mede's Works, p. 963, 1022, 1023
(4) كمثال انظر Sepher Hagilgulim apud Surenhus. Biblos Katallages, p. 41
(5) Bereshit Rabba, sect. 98. fol. 85. 3, 4. و ايضا انظر R. Isaac Chizzuk Emuna, par. 2. c. 25. p. 412


----------



## Eva Maria (14 سبتمبر 2008)

هذا الموضوع بحثت فيه منذ فتره عندما قرأت الايه , وعند البحث توصلت الى نفس الأستنتاج الذي توصل اليه الاخ Fadie لكن من مصادر عبريه مختلفه قبل أن أعرف أن هذا الموضوع موجود في المنتدى .

فلمن قال : 


> الأنبياء الأولون وأولهم يشوع وليس ارميا !


فهذا لم يكن الحال في المخطوطات القديمه 

وفي هذا يقول بروفيسور حامي جافرياهو ( פרו"פ חמ"י גבריהו ) في كتابه : قصص سيرة أرمياء وأصول سفر أرمياء سنه 1972 : 

"ידועות לי שלש עדויות קדומות, בלתי תלויות זו בזו, שספר ירמיהו נתקדש לפני ספר ישעיהו. המקור העקרי הוא הברייתא בבבא בתרא "
"من ألمعروف أن هناك ثلاثة شواهد قديمه , وغير متعلقه ببعضها البعض , تثبت أن سفر أرمياهو كان يكتب قبل سفر يشعياهو " , وأهمها هو بريتا بابا بترا ( فصل في التوسافتا أو المشنيه الخارجي ) ".



אולם ניתן להסיק מברייתא זו על העובדא שספר ירמיהו, כהמשכו ההיסטורי של ס' מלכים, היה הראשון בקודקס של נביאים אחרונים.
نستطيع الاستنتاج من بريتا على حقيقه كون سفر ارمياهو , كتكمله تاريخيه لسفر الملوك , كان موجودا في أول مخطوطات الانبياء الاواخر .



בימי בית שני נהגו לשים את ספר ירמיהו כראשון לקודקס של נביאים
في زمن ألهيكل الثاني أعتادوا على وضع سفر أرمياء في أول مخطوطات أسفار  الأنبياء 

http://mikranet.cet.ac.il/pages/item.asp?item=14281







> يزعم سيادة القس بأن اليهود كانوا يسمون القسم الثالث قسم الأنبياء ، ويسمى ( ارميا ) حيث أنهم ذكروا نبواته أول الأنبياء في الترتيب، وهذا غير صحيح فلم أجد في كتابات اليهود انّ قسم الأنبياء كان يسمى ارمياء ، بل ان اليهود أنفسهم يذكرون النص لإثبات خطأ كاتب انجيل متى في إستشهاده للآيات


ومنذ متى يستشهد بتهجم اليهود ؟
قسم الانبياء كان يسمى أرمياء لأنه كانت العاده بتسميه قسم الكتاب ألمقدس  بأسم أول سفر ما يورد ورد فيه .
والدليل على هذا :

סברה היא  וספרנים בימי קדם היו נוהגים לכרוך בקודקס אחד ספרים דומים זה לזה, ולקרוא לכולם לפי שם המגילה הראשונה שבתוך הכרך. כך למשל נקראים ספרי תרי עשר – הושע והשנים-עשר, 
أن الكتبه في الزمن القديم أعتادو ا على ربط ألاسفار المتشابهة في نفس القسم , وتسميتهم بحسب السفر الاول الموجود في المجلد . فعلى سبيل المثال أسفار الأنبياء الصغار  (هوشع - يوئيل - عاموس - عوبديا - يونان - ميخا - ناحوم - حبقوق - صفنيا - حجي - زكريا - ملاخي) سميت بأسفار هوشع .


ألمصدر :
كتاب قواعد الاحكام , للمؤلف أهارون بن آشر 
דקדוקי הטעמים , אהרון בן-אשר 


ولهذا فبما أن سفر أرمياء كان يرد في أول أسفار الانبياء , وبما أن العاده كانت في القدم بتسميه القسم بحسب السفر الاول الموجود فيه . فلا يوجد خطأ من أن يرد في متى : حينئذ تم ما قيل بإرميا النبي القائل.
وذلك لأن سفر زكريا زكريا ورد في أسفار الانبياء التي كانت تسمى بأرمياء .

عذرا على التدخل لان الاخ فادي كفى ووفى بجداره 
لكن أحببت ألمشاركه بما وجدته بخصوص هذا الموضوع  


سلام المسيح


----------

